# Problems



## kit s (Nov 9, 2018)

Any body else having problems with pages/forums subjects matter jumping (either from the ads or chats)when responding to a topic?
I start to respond get part done then the page jumps and I either lose it entirely or have to use the mouse to click where I left off. 
kit


----------



## buzzy (Nov 9, 2018)

Yes doing it several times while reading a post plus u get 2 different ways to sign in. This is on my iPhone


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 9, 2018)

Occasionally, it was worse a few weeks ago.


----------



## PAS (Nov 9, 2018)

No problems with me on my desk top using Firefox as a browser.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 9, 2018)

PAS said:


> No problems with me on my desk top using Firefox as a browser.



Same here. But I was a Mozilla user in the 1990's, (Netscape). :confused:


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 9, 2018)

Only on my laptop where I use IE or Google. Duck Duck Go on my phone works perfect.


----------



## kit s (Nov 9, 2018)

PAS said:


> No problems with me on my desk top using Firefox as a browser.


Pas and Sonny i use firefox also on my desk top. It seems to happen (the losing the spot or forum box ) if I am typing when it happens.
Wonder why it is jumping though, and well hope what ever bug is causing it fixed...lol to slow and old for all the...dam where it go...it did happen even as I responded to this.
kit


----------



## Princeau99 (Nov 9, 2018)

I  seem to have a different experience. The jumping is much worse on Firefox than Chrome on my PC. Seems to be tied to the chat window, but on Chrome I get some beeps from the chat window starting up.


----------

